# Skyauctions.com



## Larry (Apr 6, 2006)

Has anyone ever used skyauctions.com and had a positive experience? I won a bid on their auction this past Sunday and after being notified of my winning bid I paid for my hotel per their instructions pending confirmation from the hotel on my dates of travel. Since then I have gotten no follow up and I can't find a phone number anywhere on their website to find out about my reservation. I emailed them about 15 minutes ago and will wait a couple of days for a response.

Is this typical of their customer service which is non existant so far? I know they are somehow affiliated with RCI but RCI is even ten times better to deal with than skyauctions.

I hope someone can give me some information on how to contact them or I will just stop payment on my credit card.


----------



## MattC (Apr 7, 2006)

*Call Them*

Larry,
I Have Had good luck with SkyAuction.

Try Calling them at *1-800-929-9929*

Have your I.D. # and Auction # handy.

Good Luch,
MattC


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 7, 2006)

The only auction I ever won from them was for City Passes, but I found them very easy to deal with. I had some sort of problem with getting a coupon I had to take, but they resolved it right away when I emailed them.

The passes arrived promptly and we saved money by getting them that way.

Sheila


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 7, 2006)

Larry, we used them last summer for our vacation this summer.  It took about a week to 10 days to get our confirmation (looks like an RCI confirmation with Skyauction on it).

We haven't used it yet, but I don't think there will be a problem.  Everyone here that has used them has had a positive experience.

Anne


----------



## Larry (Apr 7, 2006)

MattC said:
			
		

> Larry,
> I Have Had good luck with SkyAuction.
> 
> Try Calling them at *1-800-929-9929*
> ...



Thank you Matt; After sending my Email last night I waited untill about 10 minutes ago since they never responded other than acknowledging that they recieved it so I called the 800 number you provided and the first agent put me on hold after asking me what hotel I booked without asking me who I was or what my tracking number was. After about 5 minutes she disconnected me and switched me to another agent so I had to tell my story again. The second agent at least asked for my tracking number and got right back to me to tell me "that it was Pending". Great I already new that from checking on my on line account every day. I then asked if he had any more information on the status or if anyone had been working on this since I sent my Email last night. He was clueless and just said he would resubmit the request to the supplier.

Needless to say I am not impressed with skyauctions.com and their customer service. I asked how long I should wait before I can expect a confirmation and there was dead silence at the other end. After trying some more to get any kind of response I asked if I should wait until Monday and call back if I don't hear from them thinking he might say everything should be confirmed way before then and all he said was ok try again on Monday.

I will send another Email and wait till Monday unless anyone else has a name of a supervisor or any other contact at skyauctions who actually knows what there doing.


----------



## AKE (Apr 8, 2006)

It takes a a number of days for the paperwork (unless you are travelling within 7 days and this you can indicate on the email that you send via their CONTACT US).  I use them regularly without any problem.  In March I picked up a last minute week in Florida - I won the bid on Wednesday (checkin was a week Saturday), received immediate email notification once the auction closed, and within an hour had received a 'guest' certificate for check-in.  This past week I bought (not bid) some dinner + theatre tickets.  I bought them on Friday evening and had them the next Thursday morning (they were sent via UPS).  When I hadn't heard anything on Monday I sent them an email to which they replied promptly saying that everything was being processed, etc. and as soon as the tickets were shipped (Tuesday) I received the UPS locator number so I could actually track it online.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 9, 2006)

I think that if you deal with places like Sky Auction, that you need to learn the art of patience. 
I've done about 6 things through them and I wouldn't be able to say that they have ever been overly prompt in replying but that the confirmations have eventually gotten through.

In November, I bought a couple of getaway weeks. I wanted to use one right away and it felt like forever before they finally sent me the phone number i needed to make a ressie. But, in the end, it all worked out.


----------



## Monica (Apr 9, 2006)

*I've used them for years*

I've used them for years.  As mentioned above, patience is required.  It'll be fine.  If it were me, I wouldn't call them on Monday and I would just leave them alone for awhile; they'll come through.  A winning bid on Sunday (a week ago) and expecting a confirmation by the end of that week is not a realistic situation when using Skyauction.  But in the end, they'll come through.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 9, 2006)

I have used them twice for air tickets.  They came through fine both times.


----------



## Larry (Apr 9, 2006)

Ok thanks everyone I'll be patient. This is the first time I've ever dealt with them and after my phone call and four Emails I was getting very frustrated since each Email response just said it would be assigned to an agent in the order of the request. I finally got an email saying that an agent was working on my reservation but I still haven't received a confirmation.

I will wait another week since the reservation request isn't for several months out.


----------



## Monica (Apr 10, 2006)

Larry,  You'll might need up to 2 more weeks.  They're working on it, though.  They sometimes have such great deals; it's worth the time it takes to get a confirmation.


----------



## Larry (Apr 10, 2006)

OK here is the latest on this from skyauctions.

**Please be advised that this a new supplier and they are taking longer than 
usual.  We are doing everything we can to get them to response. If you don't 
want to wait anymore please let us know.


So based on what everyone has said here I guess I'll just wait until my American Express bill gets charged. If I don't hear from them by then I will call and if they can't confirm I will cancel and get my money refunded. Hopefully this will get resolved before my next statement from AMEX which should be in about two weeks.  :annoyed:


----------



## w.bob (Apr 10, 2006)

I used them a number of times. I even went to Hawaii for two weeks through two of thier auctions I put back to back. Every once in a while the wait is extra long but with the deals I got through them it more then made up for it.


----------



## JillChang (Apr 14, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> I have used them twice for air tickets.  They came through fine both times.



Which airlines did you get through skyauction.com?


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 14, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> Which airlines did you get through skyauction.com?



My most recent ticket was for my wife, which turned out to be on Northwest.  That was great, since she got miles on the main airline that we use.   An earlier ticket for my son turned out to be on British Airways, which was useless for miles.

From my observation of airlines that are sometimes listed in the auctions, they do seem to use United a lot.  Also Virgin Atlantic for trans-Atlantic travel.


----------



## Larry (Apr 21, 2006)

It took over 4 weeks but I finaly got a confirmation from skyauctions although I found their customer sevice to be almost non-existant "all's well that ends well". It's funny but even though all things considered I am satisfied with the price I did see the same auction over and over again and I could have gotten it for about $25 per night cheaper if I kept looking and bidding lower than my highest bid.

Since this was my first experience with them I have a better idea of what to expect the next time I bid with them. As others have said in the end it was worth the hassle since I did get this for about 40% cheaper than the lowest price I saw on line.

Thanks to everyone for letting me know it would work out and helped keep my confidence level higher than had I been dealing with them on my own.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 25, 2006)

I used them for 3 day stay at the Frenchman's Reef Marriott in St Thomas last December. Everything was excellent. From winning the bid to the actual stay at the resort. Everything went very smoothly. That was my first expereince with them and I am now watching for a hotel in Aruba for an add on night in Sept. with them.

Suzanne


----------



## 2112 (Aug 29, 2006)

They overcharged me and I spoke to someone who offered to refund the vacation which they never did and now claim, of course, they never said that and if I cancel I lose the total $$$. Obviously I don't want that but will be filing paperwork with the better business bureau cause this one trip they did the same thing twice then I spoke to them twice and it seems anything they say on the phone doesn't exist.

All I can say is I have used them in the past with no real issues but BUYER BEWARE cause I think as more people use them they are getting worse and nickle and diming people with charges


----------



## Spence (Aug 29, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> Which airlines did you get through skyauction.com?


I've had Continental to Ecuador and United and Virgin Atlantic on two trips to London.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 29, 2006)

*Skyauction*

I used them for a cruise and everything went fine


----------



## anngem (Aug 29, 2006)

*Not a good Skyauction experience*

Sorry to burst everyone's balloon but we had an unpleasant Skyauction experience and haven't dealt with them since. We won an auction for a motel stay in Cleveland. After waiting a week for a confirmation we called the hotel directly and we were told by the owner that he had never agreed to those rates from Skyauction. After a few more days we received a notice from Skyauction that our reservation had been cancelled. We did however, receive a refund, but no apology. I'd be hard pressed to use them again.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 3, 2006)

I just used Sky Auction.  I won a week in Hilton Head.  Everything was great.


----------

